# Male cat is pooping in my bathtub..Please help



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi...One of my cats (I have 3)..over sudden started to make poop in my bathtub..we had him for almost a year and he didn't do it before...How can I stop that behavior?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

How many litter trays do you have? Is the poop "normal", i.e. not runny etc? How often do you scoop?

The most common reason for this is not enough trays. It has always been recommended that you have one tray per cat +1.

Hope this helps.


----------



## natasha (Sep 30, 2006)

Its ok ours wee's in the shower, bath and toliet. We've just kind of accepted it - but then its better than poop - they've never done that before.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

I have one litter box..but it's a Litter Robot...it auto scoops right after the cat makes. His poop is normal...and he only does it when the bathroom door left opened..if it closed he has no problems using the litter box


----------



## captainwookie (Jan 21, 2004)

It could be a problem of perception. You see a bath tub, he thinks he found a really cool, self cleaning litter box. I have to keep the door to our bathroom closed for a similar reason.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

One of our cats recently started this odd behavior too! It started when my Mom came to visit from out of state. He did it twice while she was here, then about 3 times since she's gone. He only ever pooped in the tub when forced to stay in the house while we were gone on vacation for a few days. (Neighbor checked the cats and cleaned litter boxes.) We've had Cookie since he was a kitten back in 2005.

We've enough litter boxes, but Cookie refuses to use them, preferring to go outside. During this recent bout of problems, we were letting him out as often as he wanted out (many, many times a day) He basically only comes in to eat and drink and cool off. Then he asks to go outside again. There is no reason to poop in the tub since his obedient servants are dutifully letting him come and go as he wishes. 

As far as preference of litter, we've used the same kind for years and only in the last 12 months or so, has he been opposed to using the boxes. Really baffled here.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

My guess is he hates the Litter Robot (LR). I used that thing for nearly 7 years. And while my male cat used the LR without issues, the minute I put a regular non-automated box out for them, he immediately chose the non-automated box over the LR that he used to for 7 years. 

My female cat stopped using it years prior to him, and had started pooping on the floor as well, because she didn't like the LR. So I ended up with a Scoopfree (which she grew to hate just as much).

Can't say I blame my cats. I personally hated the LR myself too. While convenient, its not practical health wise. The globe gets nasty inside and its hard to clean. I was constantly cleaning that thing. And it does smell, regardless of their website advertising its odor-free. (And remember - cats noses are way more sensitive than ours. If you don't smell it - they certainly do).

Try putting down a regular plastic litterbox that you have to scoop daily, and I bet your cat will poo in it. Then you'll know that he probably hates the LR like my 2 did. My 2 are much happier now without it. And scooping daily is actually way easier and less time consuming than all the time I spent cleaning the LR each week.

So my expensive LR ended up in the trash, and saved my male cats life. Not even a week after I trashed it, he was almost fully blocked with bladder stones. Had I still been using that automated LR, I wouldn't have known he was having issues pee'ing, because I wouldn't have monitored it daily like I do scooping. I'm now a firm believer in scooping daily vs using automated boxes, so health issues can be caught and treated immediately. So unless you check the LR drawer daily, thats something to think about too.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

weluvcookie said:


> As far as preference of litter, we've used the same kind for years and only in the last 12 months or so, has he been opposed to using the boxes. Really baffled here.


Companies do change their formulations without announcing it. Perhaps they made a change to the scent or something else and you can't tell but he can. Is it scented at all? Perhaps switch to unscented?

I agree it's pretty likely he hates the LR. Second the suggestion of putting out a 'regular' box nearby and see what happens.


----------

